# A+ and Network+



## r_valentino (May 17, 2005)

I'm interested in taking both, the A+ and Network+ exams. I'm pretty sure I have the knowledge to pass both.

Grading:
How does the grading work? Do you need a 61.5% or 69% to pass? I've heard the passing grade for the network+ is 554/900 which is a 61.5%, but the grading starts at 100, leaving a possible 800 scores. If you take 554/800 it is a 69%. What are the current grading scales for the A+ and Network+?

Format:
After going to www.freepractice.com and taking the practice A+ and network+ exams, I didn't like the format at all. They're all mult. choice and the question doesnt always tell you how many correct answers there are. So if you get hung up on one question and guess wrong say 3 or 4 times, it marks you off for each time you clicked a wrong answer. Also, I've seen the same question twice and the correct answer was different each time. These free practice tests don't seem like very good practice at all. What is the format of the actual exam like? What is a good free practice test site for A+ and Network+?

Network+ book:
I bought a Microsoft Certified Network+ MCSA readiness review book from www.quantumbooks.com, because it was the cheapest there. It came with a CD that has practice tests on it, but I am unable to see any of the questions and it gives me a scripting error. I have the latest version of Java installed. Has anybody bought this book and tried the practice test? If so, share your experience please.

If you have taken either of these 2 exams and/or have any information about the A+ or Network+ exams helpful to a person interested in getting certified, please share. Thanks!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

r_valentino said:


> Format:
> After going to www.freepractice.com and taking the practice A+ and network+ exams, I didn't like the format at all. They're all mult. choice and the question doesnt always tell you how many correct answers there are. So if you get hung up on one question and guess wrong say 3 or 4 times, it marks you off for each time you clicked a wrong answer. Also, I've seen the same question twice and the correct answer was different each time. These free practice tests don't seem like very good practice at all. What is the format of the actual exam like? What is a good free practice test site for A+ and Network+?


If I remember, If the question will have multiple answers, it will say "choose two" or "choose three" and the check box for the answers will be a square. If the question will have a single answer the check box will be a circle.


----------



## r_valentino (May 17, 2005)

Thanks, crazijoe, that helps. If you select the wrong answer more than once, does it act like the test on www.freepractice.com and decrease your score twice or more, as if you answered multiple questions w/ wrong answers?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't think it will allow you to pick more than it says. and if you don't pick enough it will show the question as being incomplete. I not really sure how it would affect you score if you, say picked 2 wrong choices on a question with multiple answers.


----------



## Herk (Feb 17, 2005)

> I not really sure how it would affect you score if you, say picked 2 wrong choices on a question with multiple answers.


 On the REAL test, any part wrong on a multuple answer question and you get the whole question wrong, no partial credit or penalty if more than one part is wrong. 
r_valentino, I have not used freepractice but I looked it over breifly, it does seem to be a relatively acurate representation of the test. With the real test however, you get one shot, right or wrong and onto the next question, unless it has changed, at the end of test it will notify you if you passed or failed but will not state which questions where wrong, only a report saying you have one or more wrong in the following catagories,and will list general catagor. ie networking, hardware, ect.


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

I have two questions on this

First since the test (A+) is split into two parts, hardware and software, I was wondering if you happen to pass half the test and fail the other half does the original still count when you re-take the test?

Another words

1st Try:
Hardware FAIL
Software PASS 

If that's the case when I go for the re-take do I need to take the software half again

and second I know there is a fee involved when you take the test and I want to know if that's a one time fee or if you have to pay each time you take the test


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You wouldn't have to retake the test you passed. Just the one you didn't passed. 
You will have to pay again to take the test you failed. Each test, not the cert, cost a certain amount.


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you happen to know how much the test costs? I know it's alot


----------



## Herk (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Aeuzent

Currently it is $145 for each A+

You can get more info, and locate testing centers Here


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

OK too lazy to google it but, 

what is this A+?



:4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## Herk (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Henry

Get used to Google, you'll need it :laugh: 

As for A+ look Here


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Well it was late and I was pretty tired, but thanks for that website. It was pretty interesting.


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Anyone know of a decent company in the UK which does the A+?


----------



## Herk (Feb 17, 2005)

I dont know about classes if thats what you mean. But Vue and Prometric are worldwide so you would be able to take the tests. Self study is always an option. See if this CompTIA page helps.


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Agh. only one test centre, and it's halfway across the country. Self-study it is then.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

I believe all testing is done only in an approved testing center.

The scoring methods are known only to those inside CompTia. Each question can be weighted differently.

Also, be sure to get a discount voucher for your exam...there is no reason anyone should pay the $145 for each exam.

http://www.totalsem.com/vouchers.php

They are for Prometric only, but Prometric is fairly well represented around the world.

I used a combination of Mike Meyers All-in-One A+ Cert Exam Guide 5th ed (at the time it was the latest version) as well as the practice tests which came with the book.

You can get a package of 1100 Practice Questions and 2 test vouchers from Meyers' site:

https://www.megasecurestores.com/to...en=PROD&Product_Code=1381049&Category_Code=AC

At just under $200, it's a great value.


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

A+ hardware and software both take less the 12 minute to take and to pass. The MCSE on the other hand is another story. There are 7 tests which you have to take and they cost a lot of money for each.


----------

